# Computer repair Alicante area



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I have tried searching the forum but cannot find anything on this subject. 

I am looking for somewhere to get my laptop repaired in our area (Alicante to Benidorm). Preferably English speaking. 

The laptop is working but none of the USBs are. Also it cannot see the wireless network (the network is ok as PC and netbook are both working on it) 

I knew of 3 places in the past but all 3 have closed.

Anyone know of somewhere? Any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't know them but a friend said he knew of them and they are ok. English computer Deutsche Computer repair shop laptop and notebook repair store, MASmovil cheap rates, mobile cell phone shop, cheap cartridges, computer training courses, unlock mobile cell phones, Torrevieja Alicante in Orihuela Costa Blanca in Spa


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for that

I was hoping for somewhere a bit closer or at least north of Alicante. If I can't find anywhere else I will check them out.

I was sure there must be somewhere in or near Benidorm but so far have not found anything


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> Thanks for that
> 
> I was hoping for somewhere a bit closer or at least north of Alicante. If I can't find anywhere else I will check them out.
> 
> I was sure there must be somewhere in or near Benidorm but so far have not found anything


I know Jávea might be too far, but there's a great company here who won't charge you if they can't fix it


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Try this lot, they will visit you!!

Wizard Computers


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

thrax said:


> Try this lot, they will visit you!!
> 
> Wizard Computers


These sound quite good but their website says Denia to Benidorm. We are a bit south of that. Will email them and see where they are and if we can go to them.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I know Jávea might be too far, but there's a great company here who won't charge you if they can't fix it


Yes, quite a way but would rather go there than Torrevieja direction. Could combine with a trip to other places we like in the area. Maybe even meet up for a coffee


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> Yes, quite a way but would rather go there than Torrevieja direction. Could combine with a trip to other places we like in the area. Maybe even meet up for a coffee


now there's an idea 

I discovered recently that I have a cousin that I didn't even know I had in El Campello - wouldn't it be odd if that was you 


the computer shop is called PC Solutions - here's their website Pc Solutions


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

Silly question, but have the USB/WIFI doofers suddenly packed in or has these been an intermittent problem?

I only ask, as it seems odd that both USB and WIFI stop working at the same time. They would be on different parts of the circuit board, with the WIFI more than likely being a plug in module on the board, whereas USB would probably be directly "on board". 

I´m making the assumption your running Windows?

If they´ve suddenly stopped working, it may be worth running some diagnostics via the Control Panel. A quick way to find out would be the following: -

If you have "my computer" on the desktop, right click and select Properties and then look for the Hardware Tab or Device Manager (or Mangler as it´s known in the trade!). Otherwise, go to the Control Panel and look for the System icon and search for the Device Mangler that way. In the Device Manager scroll down to USB items. If it isn´t working properly there would be a yellow triangle with an exclamation mark. Right click on the USB device and look for properties. This will give you some info about the status of the device and the software drivers that enable Windows to use it properly.

Do the same for the WIFI, which will be under Network in the same long list as the USB hardware was.

At the very least, you can determine if this is a driver issue or whether the hardware is genuinely foofed. If the hardware is foofed, then the chances are the motherboard itself would have to be swapped out and this is not going to be cheap. I´ve had similar problems with a lappy and it was around 250€ for the board to be swapped. I bought another lappy instead, as it seemed more cost effective and boys do like their bright, shiny things.

As I said, I´ve made a few assumptions here, but you might just find it is a driver issue i.e. Software and fixable, which would be handy.

Hope this makes sense and is of use.


----------

